# Apologetic newbie asking for a few pointers



## Lap (Oct 8, 2019)

Hi Everybody

Honestly I'm doing the research and trying to get up to speed with everything to the learn the Coffee shop equivalent of 'The Knowledge', but I just wondered if somebody could give us a few pointers.

The background is I work in IT, my wife is a primary school teacher and our children are starting to shout 'Stranger Danger' when they occasionally see us, so we want to change our life path. We're fully aware that running a mobile coffee shop probably won't make us millionaires and it will be a lot of hard work, but our mindset is that at least we'll be doing the hours and hard work together rather than apart. With this, we have formulated a plan...

We have access to a piece of land near where we live and it looks like the council will allow us to temporarily use it for 'x' amount of days in the year.

We've bought a converted horsebox that has 2 fridges, sink and electric points.

To start with we planned to do teas/coffees/cakes/juices until we find our feet, but we want to provide a solid product from the outset so that we don't scare them away straight away 

This is where it might go a bit sci-fi-ie , I'm envisaging that we might be able to run an electric cable from an outside plug at our house up to the horse box and power it that way. I'm going to get an electrician to verify the possibility of this, but we want this to work as we want to create a kind of serene place for people to sit and eat/drink and I think we'll lose that if we have a generator banging away.

My question to this lovely forum is what is the best and most cost effective coffee machine we can use for this set up? We want to provide the barista touch but we aren't made of money. I thought the manual ones would be more cost effective with a learning curve but these don't seem to offer a water tank and low-ish watts option. The bean to cup options seem big, not as authentic results and more expensive so I'm stuck. I though the Sage Barista Touch would be a viable option due to it's compactness, tank, electric use and quality output, but it doesn't seem like this can handle more than one or two cups a day (!?!?!).

I'd love it if our idea was a success and we had loads of people coming, but I have no idea if they will come in droves - but I also don't want to splash out on a 2 - 5 cup a day machine and we get 50 people coming!

Any pointers you can give would be very much appreciated.

Rgds

Lap


----------



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

I am not the resident expert, but would suggest the Sage Barista might not last long with commercial use. It was intended for lighter use. What about a used Londinium spring lever espresso machine? It can perform in either a cafe or home.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

There are (I say this kindly!) perhaps too many variables for someone to advise you properly on this, except as @Deidre says that the Sage isn't rated for any kind of commercial use.

Where are you based? Could be the simplest answer is to get some advice from local roasters etc many of whom will supply equipment and be able to configure things as a way to bootstrap getting started.


----------



## Lap (Oct 8, 2019)

Hi Everybody

Thank you for coming back to me. We are based in South Yorkshire.

Rgds

Lap


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello 

Good advice given already. It is going to be quite a big outlay for possibly little profit if, at this stage, you have no idea of what you are likely to take. How about an inexpensive brewer (no idea what, the Wilfa Classic came to mind) and offer simply black/Americano or add milk/cream. It would cost FAR less and would at least give you time to see what kind of customers came and what they expected. After that you could familiarise yourself with espresso machines and grinders by going on a course with a reputable reseller and gather advice that way. I'd say, at the minute and with the information you have given, it would be impossible to suggest a specific machine and grinder. Remember though, a domestic machine used in a commercial setting is unlikely to be covered under guarantee should something fail.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I agree with the previous posts, Is there a good /steady footfall past this pitch ?, is it set back from the road / out of sight ? is there parking ?

Reference a lead, you cannot just trail a lead about. Depending on the distance you may need a very heavy duty armoured lead with a dedicated SAFE supply.

Unless the horse box is heated any machines with water in would need to be drained (not easily achieved with large coffee machines) OR they would need to be well insulated to prevent them freezing and possibly bursting.

Are you reasonably confident with DIY / minor running repairs etc.

The power supply would need to be on permanently if you are running fridges ?

Insurance / public liability ?.

Lots to think about


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

What is your budget? We specialise in kitting out mobile units so I'm sure I could come up with something for you! ? Andy


----------

